# Sorry for the sponsors here but Dragon Pharma is BUNK!



## maged (Jul 22, 2011)

i am sorry with all respect to any sponsore here selling Dragon Pharma, but it is bunk!!! the test c is bunk, the eq is bunk...


----------



## CMB (Jul 22, 2011)

maged said:


> i am sorry with all respect to any sponsore here selling Dragon Pharma, but it is bunk!!! the test c is bunk, the eq is bunk...




how do you know its bunk?


----------



## Dath (Jul 22, 2011)

Wanna continue with why!!??


----------



## maged (Jul 22, 2011)

i didnt test the products it self...but i made the lab tests...my normal total testosterone is 950...when i made the test while i was on week 6 at 750mg test c/week the lab tests showed the total test of mine was 947.7...which is nearly the same...so the test c is bunk!!!! and the eq, i saw nothing from it, no hunger, no gains, no water bloat, nothing...12 weeks in the cycle now...and i am the same weight...


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 22, 2011)

I hope they dont attack u for ur opinion and respect it instead. If u have the paper work u should post it so everyone can see.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 22, 2011)

Post it up, let's see the results.


----------



## teepee (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome! Really glad I've been waiting a month for the same thing.


----------



## maged (Jul 22, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Post it up, let's see the results.


 
i will go out at night and scan it in any internet cafe and post it cuz i dont have a scanner


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## skinnyd (Jul 22, 2011)

that sucks dude


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 22, 2011)

subbed


----------



## GMO (Jul 22, 2011)

maged said:


> i didnt test the products it self...but i made the lab tests...my normal total testosterone is 950...when i made the test while i was on week 6 at 750mg test c/week the lab tests showed the total test of mine was 947.7...which is nearly the same...so the test c is bunk!!!! and the eq, i saw nothing from it, no hunger, no gains, no water bloat, nothing...12 weeks in the cycle now...and i am the same weight...


 

If your test is naturally 950, you don't need to be taking steroids anyway. Consider it a blessing that your natural test isn't going to be blown away by an unnecessary course of anabolics.


----------



## minimal (Jul 22, 2011)

oh dam.. in for the scans


----------



## pebble (Jul 22, 2011)

Having two sets of blood work with relatively the same test in a short time frame does not mean that he took a product.    I could post blood work right now and claim that any sponsors gear did not work.   Unless you submit a screen shot of your order,  pictures of products, and used vials there is very little reason to believe this claim against all the other positive feedback.  Even with all of that, the evidence is still circumstantial and does not mean the person ever injected the substance into themselves.  

With all of that said I will be interested in how this turns out.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that!

I am here and i am interested to send you 10ml Cypibolic Asia Pharma FREE and you can do again lab test and see results...


----------



## maged (Jul 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> If your test is naturally 950, you don't need to be taking steroids anyway. Consider it a blessing that your natural test isn't going to be blown away by an unnecessary course of anabolics.


 
i did  cycles before...was no problems in the drop of my natural test after each cycle...it all came to the same level after i do my pct...so it is not blown away or something like u say...noobie advice


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm funny no printout? And I know you have been pushing to be a rep for another sponsor. Not the most credible opinion. Why dont you run the other sources gear and come back in a couple months with some bloodwork on that?


----------



## maged (Jul 22, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> I am here and i am interested to send you 10ml Cypibolic Asia Pharma FREE and you can do again lab test and see results...


 
thnx...i will order from u for sure as soon as i have the money


----------



## euroking (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry but i do not believe in you

why?

You are the only one complained about DP all the time and its not first time remember?

Your friend used EQ you sayed it was bunk but all other guys have sayed it was great 

so out of maybe 50-100 people its just you who says its bunk

and why did you try it when your friend sayed it was bunk?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> I am here and i am interested to send you 10ml Cypibolic Asia Pharma FREE and you can do again lab test and see results...


I dont see any other sources being so bold.


----------



## maged (Jul 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hmm funny no printout? And I know you have been pushing to be a rep for another sponsor. Not the most credible opinion. Why dont you run the other sources gear and come back in a couple months with some bloodwork on that?


 
i am not trying to bash any sponsor...the sponsor i got dp from...i continue to deal with him but gen-shi labs...so it is nothing personal between me and a sponsor...but rly dp is bunk!!!!....print out will be posted as soon as i put my hands on a scanner...so that i wll make guys like u shut up...!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

maged said:


> i am not trying to bash any sponsor...the sponsor i got dp from...i continue to deal with him but gen-shi labs...so it is nothing personal between me and a sponsor...but rly dp is bunk!!!!....print out will be posted as soon as i put my hands on a scanner...so that i wll make guys like u shut up...!


Perfect hope you do!. It still doesnt show much as no one knows if you really even ran dp gear.


----------



## pebble (Jul 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I dont see any other sources being so bold.



Have you looked around the forums in the last month?

RnM sent out free gear. Samson Supplies sent out free gear.  EK is sending out free gear. Regenerxxl has sent out free gear.  

A lot of the sponsors on this board have put their gear out there for people to put to the test.


----------



## BigBird (Jul 22, 2011)

For the record, I just finished DP Test Cyp and DP Mast Prop and I swear in a court of law it was legit and dosed properly or damn near proper.  I have a friend who is also running a Test-only Cycle of DP Test Cyp with solid results - and he is also a veteran of gear.  He gained 18 lbs in almost 5 weeks.


----------



## Robalo (Jul 22, 2011)

I've tried DP propionat and was great. I'm waiting also for some Enantat 250 and Trenbolone 200 and when i'll get them i'll run a log.


----------



## euroking (Jul 22, 2011)

nope you are payed and get free gear thats why you maked this post 

only what maged says its true 





BigBird said:


> For the record, I just finished DP Test Cyp and DP Mast Prop and I swear in a court of law it was legit and dosed properly or damn near proper.  I have a friend who is also running a Test-only Cycle of DP Test Cyp with solid results - and he is also a veteran of gear.  He gained 18 lbs in almost 5 weeks.


----------



## powermuscle (Jul 22, 2011)

what is beef !! lol


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jul 22, 2011)

Robalo said:


> I've tried DP propionat and was great. I'm waiting also for some Enantat 250 and Trenbolone 200 and when i'll get them i'll run a log.



Il also be starting my DP Test E cycle pretty soon, first time user, will let everyone know the score.


----------



## GMO (Jul 22, 2011)

maged said:


> i did cycles before...was no problems in the drop of my natural test after each cycle...it all came to the same level after i do my pct...so it is not blown away or something like u say...noobie advice





You're a complete douche bag...

Why haven't you posted up your lab results yet?


----------



## BigBird (Jul 22, 2011)

Note to EK: You owe me that bribe $ for stating your DP gear is gtg.  C'mon I'm waiting.  I got bills that need to be paid.....lol.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 22, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> I am here and i am interested to send you 10ml Cypibolic Asia Pharma FREE and you can do again lab test and see results...



There ya go......can't get a better offer!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 22, 2011)

I wish everyone on this board would quit accusing sponsors without ANY proof. If you don't have bloodtest or some other proof to back up your statements, you are bashing the sponsor. Infractions are upcoming...............be warned.


----------

